# Upgrade Toro TMC 212 to smart system



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

Does anyone know what I need to buy to upgrade my Toro TMC 212 to a Smart system? I really want to be able to control the system with my phone.

Thanks,
Sidney


----------

